# Oh Honey



## CH (May 18, 2010)

Wife and kids are still out of town so I'm bored.

But listen to this preview from HIMYM show. That's how stupid some of our lies are (cheaters) and sooooooo many betrayed spouses are so gullible like KP on this episode.

Just look at the answers us cheaters give from an outsider's point of view and you can see just how stupid so many of the answers are. And 90% of the time you buy it because love blinds you.

How I Met Your Mother - Oh Honey Extended Preview - YouTube


----------



## Sara8 (May 2, 2012)

oaksthorne said:


> Trust will turn you into an oh honey type, that was what made me so angry when I found out. He was playing me because I loved and trusted him. I felt so stupid at first and then volcanic thinking about how easy it was for him to take advantage of my love. This cynical use of my trust was more damaging to our marriage than the A. I don't know if I will ever feel the same about him.


To the poster, I agree with Oaksthorne, here.

Being stabbed in the back because you loved and trusted someone is worse than the affair.


----------



## lostagain! (Jul 31, 2012)

oaksthorne said:


> Trust will turn you into an oh honey type, that was what made me so angry when I found out. He was playing me because I loved and trusted him. I felt so stupid at first and then volcanic thinking about how easy it was for him to take advantage of my love. This cynical use of my trust was more damaging to our marriage than the A. I don't know if I will ever feel the same about him.


I so agree with you!!!!!


----------

